# form action in einem andren frame ausführen



## MF (8. November 2002)

moin moin,

meine seite holt sich content imemr aus einem anderen frame allerdings habe ich nun ein formular hier und wenn ich das abschicke lädt er die seite in den selben frame rein und schwups ist meine seite im AA ... nun wollt ich fragen ob es möglich ist ein formular in einem andren frame abzuschicken, sprich sone art target="frame" funktion wie bei einem link.

hoffe das geht wenn nicht bin ich aufgeschmissen


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. November 2002)

Hi,

zwei Sachen:

1) nur pures HTML oder auch Javascript / PHP ?  
2) Bitte Poste auch ein Stück code...




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## MF (8. November 2002)

code? warum ... du weist doch sicher wien forumlar aussieht ^^

er soll halt einfach bei submit die neue seite in nem anderen frame laden damit die aktuelle nicht überschreiben wird und somit alle scripts gelöscht werden.

es ist egal wies zu lösen ist ob nun mit normalen html oder eben halt mit javascript zusatz haupt sache die form action wird in nem anderen frame ausgeführt


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (8. November 2002)

Ok, 


```
<form method="post" action="xxx" target="mainFrame">
```

leitet die Rückgabe vom Server in den "mainFrame" um...




CU  Andreas
-------------------------------------------------------------
"There are only 10 types of people in the world, those that understand binary, and those that don't."


----------



## MF (8. November 2002)

gut thx

*schmatz* ^^


----------



## Andreas Gaisbauer (9. November 2002)

> *schmatz*


 hoffentlich funktionierts so wie du es wolltest... habs nur mit PHP getestet...

ciao


----------

